

Larry Page, Jimbo Wales, and Richard Branson conspire from private island - maxtility
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/03/20/business/deal.php

======
Prrometheus
Hands up, how many Global Warming alarmists have read one well-researched
anti-alarmist view on Global Warming (such as Bjorn Lomborg's)? Noone? Didn't
think so.

It's sad to see that rich people are just as foolish as your average man.

------
aston
What they didn't tell you is that Tupac is there, too.

------
thingsilearned
Ha! They all traveled there either by private jet or giant cruise ship. :)

I get that they're thinking bigger picture but honestly...

